# Snow pants colour help!!!!



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

hey peeps. so i recently bought a Bonfire blur jacket in the Lime green/dark navy blue pattern. so the pants i have do not go with this. so i was looking for some dark blue pants but there doesnt seem to be any pant in that colour this season. wtf's up.... anyone recall of a good pair preferably 15k/10k


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

You could always go with black-still similar to dark blue & it goes with everything.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

get the ak 2l stagger pant in neon camo. Burton Online Store - AK 2L Stagger Snowboard Pant 

DO IT...




Or get this i like em' Burton Online Store - Vent Pant


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

i would rather the neon camo as a jacket with say orange pants. 

does noone kno of any dark blue pants. black or lime green pants are my final result as i can get them easily


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

NoSoOp4U said:


> or lime green pants are my final result as i can get them easily


ride attica has a lime color. i have them with the rikers jacket in black and green. here is the link Ride Snowboards | Outerwear | attica vented cargo pant


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> ride attica has a lime color. i have them with the rikers jacket in black and green. here is the link Ride Snowboards | Outerwear | attica vented cargo pant


ummm i just want to see if any1 knows of a dark blue pair. if i were to get a lime green pair i would go with bonfire radiant pants since its a similar green to my jacket


----------

